
Artists install massive poster of child’s face to shame drone operators - colinprince
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/04/06/artists-install-massive-poster-of-childs-face-in-pakistan-field-to-shame-drone-operators/
======
noobiemcfoob
While the idea of the poster is great for drawing attention to an issue that
still needs to be debated within the US, at the same time saying they are
trying to 'shame drone operators' points this story in the wrong direction.
Operators are just doing a job and at a terrible cost
([http://www.gq.com/news-politics/big-issues/201311/drone-
uav-...](http://www.gq.com/news-politics/big-issues/201311/drone-uav-pilot-
assassination?currentPage=4))

This should be aimed at politicians and talking heads. As long as the US
leaders want to (or are allowed to) continue with drone strikes, they will
find operators. Target the person who wrote the message, not the messenger.

